# Thank you



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Emilycaitlin and Kaz, just want to let you know that our beautiful baby boy arrived safe and sound yesterday. Thank you so much for all of your invaluable advice during my pregnancy. I've no doubt that I'll be calling on you both over the next few weeks as I adjust to motherhood!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,,
That's wonderful news, congratulations! Don't hesitate to ask if you need anything,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

